# Have I finally bought too many?



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

Alright, so I've finally gotten around to taking some photos of _some_ of my collection. Eventually, I'll post more pictures of my other boxes....

Enjoy, I hope....

PG

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/members/padillaguy-albums-my-collection.html


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Marty what is the name of your B&M? :dunno: :drama::drama:
Just playing with ya Bro, you have a very nice looking bit of stock there,
please enjoy one for me later!


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

salmonfly said:


> Marty what is the name of your B&M? :dunno: :drama::drama:
> Actually, before I open my B&M, which I will do as soon as my youngest daughter is in school full-time (3 years), I plan to try a different retail sales model. Hell, I've already got the name, logos, and about 15 different advertisements written.... Just need the time!
> 
> PG


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice stash marty


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice collection, keep it up.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks like a great start to me!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Nah, ya never can have too many!


----------



## IanLudwig (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't see a problem...nice collection


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

What's the problem?


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

You got too many sticks huh? How bout I do you a huge favor and take a bunch of them sticks off your hands. And please, theres no need to thank me. Just pay it forward.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Mods can you please give Pguy a mandatory seven day ban. He used the word "too and many" next to each other in a sentence while discussing cigars. Unforgivable I say, just unforgivable!!

I am jealous brother and by the way there is definitely room for more cigars in those pictures. Until you can blank out the background you should keep on buying.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

tpharkman said:


> Mods can you please give Pguy a mandatory seven day ban. He used the word "too and many" next to each other in a sentence while discussing cigars. Unforgivable I say, just unforgivable!!
> 
> I am jealous brother and by the way there is definitely room for more cigars in those pictures. Until you can blank out the background you should keep on buying.


+ 10 on the above statment; (QUOTE) I am jealous brother and by the way there is definitely room for more cigars. :martini::martini::couch2:


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> Mods can you please give Pguy a mandatory seven day ban. He used the word "too and many" next to each other in a sentence while discussing cigars. Unforgivable I say, just unforgivable!!


Mea aculpa, molta aculpa my brothers. It is a sin that shall never be repeated... :angel:

I'll get the rest of the collection up here soon... maybe some trades to follow.. who knows?

PG


----------



## chavalozvi (Apr 27, 2010)

You can never have too many cigars, keep up the good work and smoke em all


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice collection time to smoke em.


----------

